# SeaStar hydraulic steering on a Tohatsu



## Davo406 (Jul 27, 2013)

Need some help. Based on SeaStar’s website, I purchased their steering cylinder HC5345-3 for my 2004 Tohatsu 40hp TLDI. I can’t seem to get the pivot bracket on the steering cylinder to line up and mount to the tiller bracket properly. I’ve attempted every configuration of the tiller bracket, flipping it etc. I’ve been talking to SeaStar’s online tech and have gotten no where. The instructions supplied don’t list an illustration of my motor. What am I doing wrong here? Has anyone used this steering cylinder for their Tohatsu? I’m at a loss.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks like there should be an offset bracket or a bushing/spacer to get them to line up.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

That bracket with the holes drilled in it, it's going to need another hole... 

If you can't massage that bracket by marking and drilling a new hole then you will need the parts from Seastar to move it further away from the transom. I think mine came with several different length L shaped mounts that attach each end of the ram to the swivel bracket


----------



## Davo406 (Jul 27, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Looks like there should be an offset bracket or a bushing/spacer to get them to line up.


That’s what I was leaning towards but there’s no information on what additional brackets or bushings I’d need. I was hoping that someone had experience with installing the cylinder to the same motor as mine.


----------



## Davo406 (Jul 27, 2013)

jmrodandgun said:


> That bracket with the holes drilled in it, it's going to need another hole...
> 
> If you can't massage that bracket by marking and drilling a new hole then you will need the parts from Seastar to move it further away from the transom. I think mine came with several different length L shaped mounts that attach each end of the ram to the swivel bracket


 There wasn’t any additional brackets or bushing in the kit. The tech at SeaStar hasn’t been any help resolving this issue or leading on to needing a different bracket. I actually suggested that to him and he said the I wouldn’t need it, yet he can’t tell me how to mount it.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I’d call Tom at the skiff shop. His boats came with uflex steering and they all have a stainless swing arm on them. Maybe the reason it’s there? Never have seen one on a HB waterman.


----------



## Davo406 (Jul 27, 2013)

IRLyRiser said:


> I’d call Tom at the skiff shop. His boats came with uflex steering and they all have a stainless swing arm on them. Maybe the reason it’s there? Never have seen one on a HB waterman.


Going to see Tom was next on my list.


IRLyRiser said:


> I’d call Tom at the skiff shop. His boats came with uflex steering and they all have a stainless swing arm on them. Maybe the reason it’s there? Never have seen one on a HB waterman.


Tom’s is only a few miles from me. Going to see him might be next on my list. That Uflex system that you have is what I was replacing. Looking like I’ll be going back to that


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Do you have to use that mounting hole?


----------



## Davo406 (Jul 27, 2013)

IRLyRiser said:


> I’d call Tom at the skiff shop. His boats came with uflex steering and they all have a stainless swing arm on them. Maybe the reason it’s there? Never have seen one on a HB waterman.


Going to see Tom was next on my list.


----------

